

Google Bing Hybrid Search - badabingle - beendonebefore
http://knowyourcode.com/badabingle/

======
thenewguy
Sure it steals google and bings search capabilities, but it is a great way to
compare results.

------
jsteele
If I didn't think you were violating google and bing legal rights, I would say
bullseye!

------
kinetickid
Its a nice concept, executed well too. Cheers!

------
jakestorm
sweeeeeeeeeet

